# ATTENTION MICHIGANS RESCUES



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

This was post in the mirescue forum



--- In [email protected], "Chris Conklin" <[email protected]> wrote:




On Monday, August, 10th and August 11th, we are have a spay/neuter clinic for rescue groups. MSU Vet Students will be performing the surgeries under the guidance of the team of MSU Veterinarians. The cost for canines is $16.00 and for felines the cost is $13.00 for spays and $8.00 for neuters. If you have any pets you would like to have altered, please e-mail me with how many, sexes, ages and whether they are canines or felines. Please pass this along to other rescue groups.

Thanks,

Cyndy <[email protected]>,


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

now why doesn't Penn State do things like this?


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

What an awesome thing. Too bad all vet schools don't do this.


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

wow very awesome


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Wow...that's fantastic!!!!!!!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

what's the full contact email address so I can pass this along?


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Mary Ann I am trying to get the email its weird that only a part of it showed up on the message,I have emailed the person the I got it from so I hope she gets back with me.

Doreen


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Here is the email to the person to contact

cknoop @ ingham.org


----------

